# USB mouse settings



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 22, 2013)

Hm. Lots of mouse questions this morning.

I have a Logitech USB wireless mouse that works great but I've noticed that, with a few windows open, if I slide the mouse quickly across the screen, the text or the windows get selected as if I clicked on the mouse. 

I also noticed that, if I spin the mousewheel too fast while in a browser, Chrome for sure, it's as if I clicked on the "back" button of the browser.

I haven't had a chance to play with xset but was wondering if that's where I should start or if this could be something else. I'm using OpenBox with nVidia and two monitors.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 23, 2013)

Greetings @drhowarddrfine,

While I haven't used Openbox in several years. I _did_ notice a really good mouse related "how-to", in these forums. Have a look/search in the: Howtos & FAQs section here. Short side of that, I guess xset(1), and the FreeBSD Handbook in the section regarding `X`, `Xorg`, and the likes, are all that immediately come to mind.

Best wishes.

--chris


----------



## oops (Jul 23, 2013)

moused(8) seems to cause spurious clicks. Try without: set /dev/ums0 or its [post=177565]symlink[/post] equivalent in xorg.conf.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, @Chris_H, I've been here longer than you.

@oops, I missed your post when I saw that thread. I'll try that when I get home.


----------

